# I love Natty's Red!



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Just opened my second tub and added two layers after a full day's detailing today (thread in the showroom - Not that interesting though ). I must admit, even though this is the first time I've used it on a red car, I think it's absolutely amazing stuff. A pleasure to use, and even better when I just stood back and had a look.

I took a few pictures after a short drive, even though this is just a HTC I think you get the idea of just how glossy this is:-







I'm actually looking forward to some rain now, this stuff beads like nothing else I've seen


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

there really good pics for a mobile!!! and great finish and gloss too! looks amazing


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

very nice!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

nice gloss shame about the durability,but mustn't complain too much at the price.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

suspal said:


> nice gloss shame about the durability,but mustn't complain too much at the price.


I don't think it's bad to be honest, I've always got 2.5-3 months from it :thumb:


----------



## Ceratec (Apr 11, 2014)

A finish that good is pretty dam easy on a 14reg car though...


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Ceratec said:


> A finish that good is pretty dam easy on a 14reg car though...


Why's that?


----------



## Matty12345 (Nov 3, 2012)

millns84 said:


> Why's that?


Because its brand new.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Ceratec said:


> A finish that good is pretty dam easy on a 14reg car though...


You obviously haven't seen the threads in the Showroom and Studio of details on new cars and the state some of those are in ❔


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh come on guys don't be this discouraging..... Believe it or not I saw a 14 reg with swirls on it... Without proper car anything can become trash in a matter of short time


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Ceratec said:


> A finish that good is pretty dam easy on a 14reg car though...


As someone that works at a dealership, and not in the detailing department, that finish is nothing like a new car. It's many times better.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I love Nattys Blue


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

nattys red is awesome. used to use it quite a bit on the scooby and it always looked the mutts nuts after it


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Bear807 said:


> Oh come on guys don't be this discouraging..... Believe it or not I saw a 14 reg with swirls on it... Without proper car anything can become trash in a matter of short time


Exactly 

The Ibiza wasn't terrible to be honest, some very light swirls but it was covered in holograms - Probably from "mopping" at the dealership as they call it. I hid them with SRP when I first got the car until I could get a chance to spend a day on it.

The finish is the result of 5 hours machining with 3m polishing pad glaze and Menzerna 203s for anything more stubborn. It's around 95% corrected at the moment.

Haters gonna hate though eh? :lol:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Why was the vehicles age brought into question here? Absolutely nothing to do with the finish of a wax. Looks good bud, Nice wax Nattys Red


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

So i said earlier on i saw a 14 reg car with heavy swirl, here it is 1 and a half months old car with this much of swirl on it!

*Focus on the part where the boot left quarter below the brake light!


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Bear807 said:


> So i said earlier on i saw a 14 reg car with heavy swirl, here it is 1 and a half months old car with this much of swirl on it!
> 
> *Focus on the part where the boot left quarter below the brake light!


so you've been out and hunted down the car :lol::lol:


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> so you've been out and hunted down the car :lol::lol:


hahaha not really, i just remembered i took several pictures of it when i saw that! Is weird that in this hobby we tend to look and inspect paint on whatever car we see. And this Galaxy caught my eye because is hard to see in this colour, up a closer look i find this!

The smartphone pic don't look that bad but is much more worst than this, sounds like the owner use some scotch pad instead of and ordinary sponge where everyone tends to use (of course not us), i would rather he use the sponge if he/she doesn't know there is a mitt:wall:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

That S-Max is pretty bad for 1.5 months old, wouldn't surprise me if it left the dealership like that either! It's probably been washed once or twice in its life too, just a shame really as they're nice motors but I suppose 99% of people either don't give a monkey's or are ignorant to proper car care.

Anyway, I'm thinking of using this thread as a durability test for the Natty's as I've noticed people mentioning poor durability (not just in this thread) so thought I'd openly keep tabs on it - I've seen up to 3 months from it in the past, and posted a thread years ago showing the beading at 7 weeks which seemed to surprise a few. Just thought some might be interested in this.

For now, here's that old thread with the beading and I'll update whenever I've washed the car:-

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=182002&highlight=nattys


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

millns84 said:


> That S-Max is pretty bad for 1.5 months old, wouldn't surprise me if it left the dealership like that either! It's probably been washed once or twice in its life too, just a shame really as they're nice motors but I suppose 99% of people either don't give a monkey's or are ignorant to proper car care.
> 
> Anyway, I'm thinking of using this thread as a durability test for the Natty's as I've noticed people mentioning poor durability (not just in this thread) so thought I'd openly keep tabs on it - I've seen up to 3 months from it in the past, and posted a thread years ago showing the beading at 7 weeks which seemed to surprise a few. Just thought some might be interested in this.
> 
> ...


i have use natty blue as well is a good summer wax for the money and lovely smell i get around a month or so from it.... the beading drop significantly after 2 weeks mark, i would like to see you findings!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I do wonder if the red version is significantly different from the blue? It certainly costs a fair bit more (around 50%).

Poorboy's do say that it's a "special" formulation so maybe they've done more than add a different scent and colour.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

So just to keep tabs on the durability, here's a quick update.

First wash since being applied nearly three weeks ago - Car had done around 250 miles. It wasn't horrendous but there was a fair bit of dust etc which was stuck to the paintwork.

Couple of pictures just after foaming with Magifoam:





Beads are still round but not quite as good as new. After washing I noticed that the beading and sheeting were virtually back to what they were when the wax was first applied. I think this is because Natty's attracts a lot of dust to the surface which would affect water behaviour even after snow foam and requires a contact wash to remove.

After rinsing I dried using a Purple Monster drying towel. I resisted a QD as even though I doubt they offer any real protection, I'm wanting to test the durability of Natty's properly with no possible help from anything.

Still looking good I think:







Next update when I wash it


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Still looking very good!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes still looking good mate! How did you prep the car beforehand? Machine or by hand?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Zetec-al said:


> Yes still looking good mate! How did you prep the car beforehand? Machine or by hand?


It was decontaminated with AS Tardis & Fallout Remover, clayed with TW liquid clay bar, then machined with 3M Polishing Pad Glaze and Menzerna PF2500 for some RDS on the car. Two layers of Natty's were applied just over an hour apart. :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Sounds good. I take it the paint was in a good state anyway!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Zetec-al said:


> Sounds good. I take it the paint was in a good state anyway!


It was fairly bad for a new car, not the worst though. Mainly holograms with some swirls 

The 3M Glaze is actually quite abrasive but tends to be very dependent on the pad you use with it :thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

So here's the second update, just over a month since Natty's was applied.

I can't really tell a different in the water behaviour or appearance of the wax since the last update, here's a few pics taken after snow foam:-







and general appearance after drying:-







Thanks for looking :thumb:


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

still going strong here.

btw, have you ever used the TW liquid Clay on a dirty car and then clayed afterwards? can't really believe that it works. always thought of it more as a cleaner


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Blackmondie said:


> still going strong here.
> 
> btw, have you ever used the TW liquid Clay on a dirty car and then clayed afterwards? can't really believe that it works. always thought of it more as a cleaner


Nope, although the paint is smooth after using the liquid clay just like after using a normal clay bar. I think it's actually one of the most underrated products out there :thumb:


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

I like natty's red 2
Overpured into a crystal jar 440ml


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

So final update - I got a little carried away with Carnauba Gold this afternoon and instead of doing just the bonnet, ended up doing the whole car :lol:

As per the last two updates, some beading:-







And appearance after drying:-







As you can see from the beads, the Natty's was nowhere near gone or even needing a top up, it's also been almost two months since it was applied. I'd expect another month from it, it does drop off quickly when it finally starts to let go but whenever I've used it (on my second tub - so a lot), it's anywhere between 2.5-3 months before it's pretty much dead.

Hope everyone found this informative and I apologise for not running this to the end :lol:


----------



## GBT (Dec 14, 2012)

Just done mine, its got af tripple, prima amigo and nattys red. Didnt feel too slick, i didnt put second coat though. Looks ok.


----------

